# GX24 Mark 1 Not Found problem



## tereshirt (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello T-shirt Forum Members,

I loaded the roll and set the origin, but when I start to print, it was searching for the Mark 1... then later the cutting carriage stopped and gave a Mark 1 not found message.

What could be the problem? 

Thank you.

Teresa


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like it is looking for registration marks. I presume you are using CutStudio. Are you trying to cut out a design from the Vinyl roll? Did you select the Print/Cut option which puts the registration marks on design and then the GX24 looks for the registration marks? If just cutting design on vinyl all you need to do is select cutting not print/cut. Hope this ehlps. Good luck.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree, I think if you change the setting to cut, You will be fine. .... JB


----------



## tereshirt (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for your help! It is working fine now.


----------

